# A few from Oz



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

been loving having a look through some of your photos , i'll share a few from around home


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting shots - cool image with the fox in the frame. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

A fallow buck near home , getting ready for the rut








A few does








A Sambar at the same location


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What season is it there? It's late winter here, I don't remember if you are exactly opposite or what. Sure looks green and nice.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

It is Autumn here at the moment , or the start of it , been a wet summer as well
Was a good crop of acorns , deer come in among the houses at night to get them , but i gather them up and put them out in front of the trail camera in the bush not far from home


----------

